# Aluminized Exhuast?????



## mr. haji (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey all,

basically im looking to get a nice catback exhuast with a deep roaring sound. I pretty much am leaning towards spintech. I need to know if theres a big difference between aluminzied steel exhaust and stainless, considering the big price difference. Will it rust through severely? Also maybe if anyone has any opinions or a good website with good prices for exhaust. Thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cant help you out too much with that since im still searching for an exhaust, although spintech is my favorite. I'd just like to say welcome to the forums :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mr. haji said:


> Hey all,
> 
> basically im looking to get a nice catback exhuast with a deep roaring sound. I pretty much am leaning towards spintech. I need to know if theres a big difference between aluminzied steel exhaust and stainless, considering the big price difference. Will it rust through severely? Also maybe if anyone has any opinions or a good website with good prices for exhaust. Thanks.


A good quality Stainless Steel exhaust will last longer then Aluminized or Carbon Steel.. If you are talking about a coated exhaust system. a Aluminized Coated exhaust system is better then a Ceramic coated exhaust because the ceramic material tends to crack and chip off and the aluminized will not. I have a Magnaflow cat back, been on my car a few years and not a spot of rust anywhere. Still looks like new


----------

